# having trouble finding mountain feist and need some direction please!!!



## jrmmh1215 (May 24, 2015)

Hey fellers and feller-ets I've been looking for a good mtn Feist or mtn cur for a good while now and can't find anybody that deals with them anymore. I was wondering if anyone here could guide me in a good direction? I'm not trying to buy one directly from this post just to make that clear for administrators. Just need help finding what I'm looking for. Please pm me with any info you may have. Thanks Josh


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

are you wanting a hunting dog, a pet, or a combination?

What degree of training do you want the dog to have?  any particular bloodlines or what?  More info might point you in the correct direction.


----------



## mschlapa (May 25, 2015)

http://omcba.homestead.com/


----------



## jrmmh1215 (May 25, 2015)

Sorry about being short with the original post. I'd like to have a finished dog but will consider a pup as well.blood line and papers doesn't matter to me in this case simply because this dog will be for my son.


----------



## conejero (May 25, 2015)

I got an awesome Cur from Joshua Dutton. He is a member here I believe. Last I knew, he lives in middle Tennessee.


----------



## Shaun229 (Jun 8, 2015)

mine is 14 months old,half treeing feist half mountain cur and is great.have the mans contact info.charges $200 for pups,has some started too


----------



## rwh (Jun 18, 2015)

squirrel dog central.  tim cosby in south alabama usually has a pup or two around.  carlton moon is east of atlanta and probably has some.  i should have a litter of treeing feist around the 15th of august.  there are plenty of squirrel dogs out there.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 18, 2015)

If you like mtn curs and fiest, have you hunted a barger? They make fine squirrel dogs.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 18, 2015)

x2 on squirrel dog central. 

there is a Barger/CoolWhip female pup there I would buy, if I didn't already have 6 that need more hunting time here.


----------



## rwh (Jun 19, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> x2 on squirrel dog central.
> 
> there is a Barger/CoolWhip female pup there I would buy, if I didn't already have 6 that need more hunting time here.



it's hard to get in much woods time when it's 100 degrees.  my best dog got killed in march and i have one female that's a treeing machine but hunts too deep and is hard to handle and another one that is just starting to tree.  i'm worried that i'll do more training than hunting this fall.


----------



## jgann (Jun 20, 2015)

*Mountain feist dog/pup - having trouble finding*

I have some information about some mountain feist pups.
Not sure if I'm sending this in the right way, and not sure if it will reach the man looking for mtn feists.
That said, I posting my phone number (423-508-5948),


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jun 21, 2015)

www.bargerdogs.com


----------

